# Crazy Resort! Brazil



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Take a look of this different project:


NeToFZ said:


> www.ecocitybrasil.com
> 
> *CAPITAL MUNDIAL DO MEIO AMBIENTE*
> Localizada numa área priveligiada do delta do rio Parnaíba, no estado do Piauí, na costa atlântica do nordeste brasileiro e com mais de 80.000.000 metros quadrados (8.000 Ha) de área, ECOCITY é o projeto do maior complexo turístico ecológico do mundo e será a capital mundial do meio ambiente. A Costa de Parnaíba tem como atrativos seu clima, suas paisagens tropicais, praias paradisíacas e a sua estratégica localização geográfica. Os visitantes de ECOCITY poderão disfrutar de temperaturas amenas 365 dias por ano.
> ...


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

CAPITAL WORLD ENVIRONMENT
Located in an area of the delta of the river priveligiada Parnaíba, in the state of Piaui, in the Atlantic coast of northeastern Brazil, with more than 80,000,000 square meters (8,000 Ha), area, ECOCITY the project is the largest complex ecological tour of the world and will be the world capital of the environment. The Coast Parnaíba has attractions as its climate, its tropical landscapes, paradisiacal beaches and its strategic geographic location. Visitors can enjoy ECOCITY of mild temperatures of 365 days a year.

The plan follows the director Principles of Urban Bio-climatic, ecological and sustainable, which reduces the negative impacts and the depletion of resources, integrating itself with the processes live, respecting biodiversity and preserving the life cycles and the health of the ecosystem.


Capital World environment

Discover a paradise of white dunes, lagoons charming, calm and bucolicas beaches, lush vegetation and tropical landscapes. There is a dusk and contemplate the wonderful sunset on the last paradise of the earth.

Strategic Locations

Located in an area of the delta of the river priveligiada Parnaíba, in the state of Piaui, in the Atlantic coast of northeastern Brazil and still be midway of the major broadcasters tourism capital of the world, America, Europe and Asia, the ECOCITY will be the epicenter of the ecological tourism World.

Master Plan

The plan follows director principles of ecology and sustainability planning bio-climatic that reduce the negative impacts and desperdicio of resources, providing a integraçao processes live and respecting biodiversity and the cycles of regeneraçao the ecosystem.

A paradise to discover

Discover a world close to the sea bathed by the warm waters Brazil. Feel that your imaginaçao flies and relax in the best resort in the world.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

the link explains an ambitious desire to constitute an ecological city:

http://www.ecocitybrasil.com/1280x800/English/page.html


----------

